#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Прошу помочь перевести надписи

## Sengel

Когда был в Индии получил вот такие конверты с разными субстанциями,о некоторых мне рассказали смутно а про остальные я не понял что и как прошу помочь в переводе или еще лучше что делать с ними.Заранее благодарен!

----------

Дондог (11.06.2011)

----------


## Буль

Будьте осторожны! http://www.newsru.com/arch/world/15o...rex_print.html

----------


## ТобаВэй

Не считайте это переводом. Я просто тренеруюсь и не отвечаю за последствия. Это сравнимо с попыткой папуаса перевести "Фуразолидон" на родной диалект.
Примерно так:
1. Первый конверт слева: "rgyud stod bdud rtsi ril bu" - Пилюли амриты из Gyuto 
2. "rgyud stod lcags mkhar thod skam" - Высушенные черепки железной твердыни из Gyuto 
3. "rgyud stod sa sngags ril bu" - пилюли заговорённой земли из Gyuto 
4.  theg chen chos gling gtsug lag khang du !gong sa !skyabs mgon chen po dbu bzhugs kyis Ni dung sgrub mdzad pa'i rten 'dus ma ni ril bu - Пилюли над которыми верховный лама монастыря "gong sa" провозгласил 100 000 000 мантр МА НИ.
5. spyi nor !gong sa !skyabs mgon chen pos phur pa yang snying spu gri'i sgo nas smin sgrub bskyangs pa'i bdud rtsi chos sman 'phags bod skyes chen du ma'i byin rdzas phab ldan dge
6. Сущьность Пурпы всеблагополучнейшего Ламы "gong sa ", поддерживающая достижения, эликсир из восьми основных трав Индии и Тибета, отгоняющих злых духов, посылающие бродящую, наделённую пользой субстанцию.

В общем, первые три претендуют на то, что изготовлены в монастыре "Gyuto " Гьюто. Названия последних двух очень сложны, но похоже они претендуют на происхождение из gon sa (высокое место), это то ли название места, то ли титул.

----------

Sengel (13.06.2011), Дондог (11.06.2011)

----------


## Sengel

> Будьте осторожны! http://www.newsru.com/arch/world/15o...rex_print.html


Обязательно учту

----------


## Sengel

> Не считайте это переводом. Я просто тренеруюсь и не отвечаю за последствия. Это сравнимо с попыткой папуаса перевести "Фуразолидон" на родной диалект.
> Примерно так:
> 1. Первый конверт слева: "rgyud stod bdud rtsi ril bu" - Пилюли амриты из Gyuto 
> 2. "rgyud stod lcags mkhar thod skam" - Высушенные черепки железной твердыни из Gyuto 
> 3. "rgyud stod sa sngags ril bu" - пилюли заговорённой земли из Gyuto 
> 4.  theg chen chos gling gtsug lag khang du !gong sa !skyabs mgon chen po dbu bzhugs kyis Ni dung sgrub mdzad pa'i rten 'dus ma ni ril bu - Пилюли над которыми верховный лама монастыря "gong sa" провозгласил 100 000 000 мантр МА НИ.
> 5. spyi nor !gong sa !skyabs mgon chen pos phur pa yang snying spu gri'i sgo nas smin sgrub bskyangs pa'i bdud rtsi chos sman 'phags bod skyes chen du ma'i byin rdzas phab ldan dge
> 6. Сущьность Пурпы всеблагополучнейшего Ламы "gong sa ", поддерживающая достижения, эликсир из восьми основных трав Индии и Тибета, отгоняющих злых духов, посылающие бродящую, наделённую пользой субстанцию.
> 
> В общем, первые три претендуют на то, что изготовлены в монастыре "Gyuto " Гьюто. Названия последних двух очень сложны, но похоже они претендуют на происхождение из gon sa (высокое место), это то ли название места, то ли титул.


В основном они и есть из Гьюто я их там и получал  :Smilie:  теперь буду думать что с ними делать  :Smilie: ) Спасибо

----------


## Гелег

gong sa skyabs mgon chen po (mchog) - это титул ЕС Далай Ламы на тибетском

----------

Дондог (13.06.2011), ТобаВэй (16.06.2011)

----------


## ТобаВэй

Меня кавычки сбили. Но должен был догадаться.

----------


## ТобаВэй

> теперь буду думать что с ними делать )


Так вроде здесь и медики обитают или нет?. Мои  познания тибетской фармакологии ограничиваются статьёй Юрия Николаевича Рериха "Лекари в Тибете".
Всего наилучшего!

----------


## Sengel

ну это не совсем лекарства, я думаю это скорее ритуальное что то,много конвертов получил когда делал подношения в монастырях

----------


## Asanga

Пилюли на фото 4 и 5. дают всегда на Учениях у Далай Ламы. Особого медицинского значения они не имеют. Те что на фото 4 рекомендуется принимать читая мантру Мани. По мнению некоторых пилюли саморазмножающиеся, в невозможности чего я убедился лично. Недавно один из пакетиков кончился )))
В сложных жизненных ситуациях рекомендуется их принимать в больших количествах.

----------

Sengel (17.06.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Эти пилюли бывают размножающиеся и неразмножающиеся. Размножающиеся пилюли когда находятся в доме тех у кого есть заслуги нормально множатся. Размножающиеся на вид неправильной формы, не совсем ровные шарики. Как рассказывал лама их изготавливают из теста и чего-то еще потом читают ритуалы и пилюли заложенные в большой кувшин в который вставляют траву так чтобы она выходила из сосуда, потом по травинке облепляя ее как виноград вылезают из кувшина. Это является признаком, что все прошло успешно. Такие пилюли очень полезны. Хорошо принимать натощак утром. Человек обретает благословение, заслуги, улучшается здоровье.

----------

Dondhup (15.07.2011), Sengel (19.07.2011)

----------


## Sengel

Про пилюли эти знаю вроде их называют "Мани рильбу" ,непонятно что делать с остальными.Еще хотел попросить тех кто переводит чтоб тему новую не создавать, перевести вот это

----------


## ТобаВэй

Опять же, воспринимайте, как шутку.

*dbang chen sna tshogs rtsal* - проявление различныъ сил Великомощного._ Дословно:_ мощь великий все/различные силы проявляемые  
Великомощный (dbang chen ; Ванчен), верояно, эпитет Хаягривы, иначе _pad ma dbang chen_.

----------

Sengel (21.07.2011)

----------


## Sengel

спасибо! буду искать более точный перевод

----------


## Tengon

первые - еще называют нанчо рилбу, то есть пилюли внутреннего подношения. Если вы совершаете практики ануттарайогатантры, то слышали, что такое внутреннее подношения. Часто для его приготовления люди обходятся водкой или черным чаем, но правильно будет кинуть туда еще и пару тройку (или одну, если мало) пилюль нектара. Часто в комментариях так и пишется "...вкусив каплю внутреннего подношения, в которое добавлены пилюли нектара..."

вторые - применяются в защитных ритуалах. Вы можете разжечь какие-то порошковые благовония, когда разгорятся, положите на них один череп и окурите того, кто нуждается 

третьи - "пилюли из заговоренной земли" (перевод в стиле "сами догадайтесь чьем")  :Smilie:  можно растереть и намазать на поверхность "не сохнущих ран" что-то вроде экземы. Часто помогает, хотя врачи возмущаются, там в составе обычно песок с тестом или вообще глина  :Wink:

----------

Dondhup (03.09.2011), Sengel (27.08.2012)

----------


## Tengon

а откуда взялась последняя надпись?

----------


## Sengel

Спасибо за ответы,последняя надпись с Посвящения Хаягривы от Намка Дриме Рабджама Ринпоче это имя данное при посвящении

----------

